# Sibelius Symphony cycles



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I have had one Sibelius symphony cycle in my CD collection for some time now - the Berglund / Bournemouth set on EMI. I have always been happy with this set (and continue to be so), but I have read reviews which are suggest that it has it's flaws and wonder if there is another set that I could get to join my existing one, just so that I have an alternative view of Sibelius. 
Before looking at recommendations, I should add that I've heard some of the Vanska / Lahti set and find some of it much too fast so I think that one's already out of the running. I prefer a big sound with clear, spacial stereo.
Thanks


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Karajan's set of 4-7 has that big Karajan sound and is special in many ways. Segerstam's full cycle is very rewarding.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Sibelius was an admirer of Karajan's conducting of his music.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Barbirolli's set is an intriguing alternative for what you have. Colin Davis' is another one.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I've tried out numerous Sibelius symphony cycles, most of them having beautiful recordings. But only Karajan has this gripping abilty to grab my attention and to carry me closer and closer to the abyss of loneliness and nothingness. Karajan understands the natural religion of Sibelius, which IMO has a lot in common with the natural religion of Kaspar David Friedrich: standing alone and looking down in the void. Well, so many conductors convey only a series of musical notes; Karajan conveys the hero being both heroically triumphant and completely lost at the very same time.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I have this set and find it enjoyable
I am no Sibelius expert and have only really started to listen to him over the past 18 months, so my experience is somewhat limited


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2015)

Berglund's set with Helsinki is better than with Bournemouth, and also has newer, cleaner sound. The Vanska is really good, but Berglund/Helsinki is best.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Txllxt, you make an interesting case for the Karajan, but having heard some of his recordings, you and I obviously experience his interpretations very differently.
Jerome, I hadn't realised that there was a Helsinki / Berglund set, I shall have to do some more exploring.
Thanks for the recommendations so far guys, keep 'em coming!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Sibelius was an admirer of Karajan's conducting of his music.


This seems like something that is repeated ad infinitum, but one should take it for what it is; Sibelius was constantly in the red fiscally he publicly admired any conductor who could put some extra income in his pocket!

Of historical accounts I much prefer Kajanus, Collins and Tor Mann, they all have an understated understanding of what Sibelius is all about, Berglund I feel is kind of square in ll his accounts, all that potential, but its like he forgot to take his Viagra on the day of recording, no umph. Of modern accounts I much prefer Segerstam's cycle on Ondine to most other, he's got the historical backbone and at the same time the plasticity of freedom to make something "more" out of the score. Segerstam never seem to disapoint, if You have a chance to see hime live he's well worth the bother!

/ptr


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

As a long-time Sibelius addict, I generally agree regarding Vanska. A safe pair of hands because he trusts the composer. However, try the recordings by Pietari Inkinen and the NZ Symphony Orch. Detailed and intelligent, esp 6th.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I also prefer Berglund with Helsinki. 

My preference overall is HvK with Philharmonia and BPO on EMI, mono and stereo. No No. 3, of course. But, no matter, OPie's already conveyed displeasure with this conductor. 

Newish sets? SFS/Blomstedt, Philharmonia/Ashkenazy, both on Decca and very well recorded. Cheers!:tiphat:


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Sibelius was an admirer of Karajan's conducting of his music.


I never knew that, and I guess that says it all - Karajan might be the one "approved" by the composer.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Colin Davis is a good 4th set.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Collins and Barbirolli are my two faves. Sir John probably would suit you better than Collins though. If you must go with HVK go for the earlier versions


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess the best is to acquire a lot of cycles, listen to them and learn from them. At a certain time the chaff will be separated from the wheat. Of course all this is a matter of taste. I for one like a lot of chili, but not too much so that there's only the taste of chili left in it. I want my Sibelius to be menacing, with the life threat of getting lost in eternal fir & birch forests... With such a Sibelius I can feel very comfortable & cosy in front of the fire-place. :angel:


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

The Ashkenazy set is beautifully recorded and realized, and the playing (by the Philhamonia) is high quality. After reading many different opinions about the sets in question (Barbirolli, Berglund, Segerstam, Davis, Vanska, et al.), I gave up searching for the ideal set (too much pondering). Individually, I'll stick with these.

_*For:*_

Symphony no. I: Bernstein and the VPO
Symphony no. II: Bernstein and the VPO
Symphony no. III: Ashkenazy and the Philharmonia
Symphony no. IV: Karajan and the BPO
Symphony no. V: Bernstein/VPO or Rattle/Birmingham
Symphony no. VI: Segerstam/Helsinki
Symphony no. VII: Karajan/BPO
Kullervo: Paavo Jarvi/Stockholm PO or Salonen/Los Angeles PO.

So, I'll stay on the course. 
:tiphat:


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Lots of advice guys - many thanks.
Has anyone got any views on the fairly recent set with John Storgards and the BBC Phil' on Chandos?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Like a lot of others I am fortunate to have a range of recordings of these great works and can understand many of the recommendations above-both 'historic' and more recent-I have not heard the Storgards recordings but did notice some less than appreciative reviews on their release....missing so far (are to my ears) the underestimated Oramo/CBSO Erato recordings!


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

I've got several cycles. My favourite is also the Helsinki/Berglund, currently available only as two 2CD sets. You also get a thrillingly fast "Tapiola", a beautiful "Oceanides" and a "Finlandia" thrown in.

I've gone off Karajan a little. Perhaps just a phase but listening to his second symphony (BPO/Warner ex-EMI) recently I found it rather mannered. I gave away my VPO/Maazel set as I found it totally unidiomatic, the lush Vienna strings sounding almost like synthesisers. I prefer a grittier sound like the Berglunds, Gibsons, Segerstams, Ashkenazys.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

My favourite set is Colin Davis' second, the one with the Boston Symphony. One or two friends have told me they find it smooths over some of the crags and corners in the music, but it's never struck me that way and I can't help wondering whether they heard what perhaps they were expecting to hear.


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

Animal the Drummer said:


> My favourite set is Colin Davis' second, the one with the Boston Symphony. One or two friends have told me they find it smooths over some of the crags and corners in the music


I agree with your friends. I have the Davis/Boston set on the two Philips Duo releases, and have always found it disappointing. I bought it on the strength of reviews which rated it highly. The sound is lush but to my ears rather bland. I think I may purchase one of the two Davis/London Symphony Orchestra sets which promise a grittier sound.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

I have only one complete cycle - Berglund/BSO. The generally slower tempos can drag at times, and the less dramatic climaxes can underwhelm, but, it seems to me that this works very well for the 6th. I have 6 of the 7 in the Davis/LSO and I like them overall except where the 6th is too fast.

I also have symphonies by Sanderling/BSO (2,3,6,7); Vanska/Lahti (7); Karajan/BPO (6,7); Inkinen/NZSO (4,5) - they're all enjoyable with little of significance to choose between them.


----------



## kerrcophony (Dec 21, 2015)

techniquest said:


> Has anyone got any views on the fairly recent set with John Storgards and the BBC Phil' on Chandos?


No.1 from this set was a recent Radio 3 "Building A Library" first choice, so it's probably wise to check whether there is a podcast of the programme on the Radio 3 website. I haven't heard any of the set yet. It comes with some fragments/sketches said to be of the 8th symphony! This would seem to make it an essential purchase. Just a surprise that in recording these BIS didn't get there before Chandos...


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

My Mahler project has forced me to dive deeper into the art of conducting than ever before. This is due to the (well repeated) fact that for me the conductor is the decisive factor on whether I like or get or understand or care for a Mahler symphony or not.

(Which has been kinda shocking to me. I thought I could ”understand” music without a good performance. That has been proven not to be true. For example, I didn’t really get the 2nd Movement or the Finale of the 5th Mahler symphony before Haitink. Even though I have the score.)

So I have learnt to appreciate different kinds of conductors. If you want serious stuff, nobody surpasses Barbirolli. If you want music to always have high energy level, you have Solti. If you want perfect tempi and articulation, you have Klemperer. If you want profoundly meaningful holistic sound and momentum, you have Furtwängler. If you want sophisticated musical gestures and to sort of dive into a hedonistic musical kaleidoscope, there is Rattle.

Which leads to the point of this post: I did not particularly like the Rattle/Berlin Sibelius cycle to begin with. But I have learnt to appreciate it more and more. It truly is perfect music making. This is a CLASSIC cycle in it’s technical and musical perfection. Not the most expressive or most profound cycle, not even close. But gorgeous pure music for sure. My great respects for Sir Simon Rattle and the Berliner Philharmoniker!


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

I like the Sibelius recordings by Anthony Collins from the 1950s.

I did compare tempi only for the 4th symphony, but Collins was the only among 30+ conductors who dared to get close to Sibelius' requested speeds.

Don't fear bad sound, probably the best mono recordings you ever listened to.

Besides such academic speed discussion: If you want to get an idea what Sibelius could have meant when he compared his music to "clear spring water", listen to these recordings. No dreams of finnish seas and woods, but lots of clarity and structure.










Besides this, if it should be a "all from one conductor"-box, I would go for Colin Davis with LSO live.










I was deeply impressed by Santtu-Matias Rouvali with the Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra for No. 1.
Barbirolli live with the Royal Philharmonic for No. 2. (Oct 1962, Testament SBT 1418)
No. 4 to 7 are great with Karajan/BPO on DG. Forget the EMI recordings.
But should you get the monaural Sib #5 with Karajan and Philharmonia, don't hesitate. That's the recording that Sibelius could have honoured. Not the stereophonic one - he left this world before it was made.
No. 7 is very special. Mrawinsky.

Bernstein's Vienna live recordings are great. Forget his New York, way to emotional. Sibelius was not such a larmoyant guy as Bernstein pretends.

I just remember that I wanted listen again to Mäkelä's cycle, which hit me fully at first listening.

*Everything of course imho, as always ...*


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Philidor said:


> I like the Sibelius recordings by Anthony Collins from the 1950s.
> 
> I did compare tempi only for the 4th symphony, but Collins was the only among 30+ conductors who dared to get close to Sibelius' requested speeds.
> 
> ...


I might have to get that Anthony Collins cycle. Thanks for the recommendation!

And I did: listening to my ”Finnish Home Symphony”, the 3rd. Quite an energy level and insight this one Anthony Collins has. A conviction, almost. He believes in himself. A conductor must do just that!


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Philidor said:


> I like the Sibelius recordings by Anthony Collins from the 1950s.
> 
> I did compare tempi only for the 4th symphony, but Collins was the only among 30+ conductors who dared to get close to Sibelius' requested speeds.
> 
> ...


In the beginning of the 3rd Symphony finale there are total string sections left out and Collins has even removed a few bars. This is a shock!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Alexander Gibson with the Royal Scottish National Orchestra tends to get underrated. It's absolutely superb. Perhaps more of a Beethovenian approach to Sibelius with a big, punchy orchestral sound; red-hot intensity, and virtuosic playing, I know of no other cycle that brings out the poetic fire and ice of Sibelius's music like this one. And the brass playing is simply unreal, like Solti's CSO: it sounds like the Scotsmen are gifted with iron lungs.

Otherwise I've found something to like in most cycles I've heard. Ashkenazy is fantastic, perhaps more on the romantic side of things, but I do think the more lush, old-school sound can work in Sibelius as opposed to the stripped, lean Nordic style (a.k.a. Vänskä, Segerstam, Berglund's later recordings).

The vintage Collins set has about the clearest mono sound you could ask for and is really something special. He manages to bring out both the primal, mythological sound of the music and the dancing rhythms better than anyone else. His 6th symphony is by far the best I've heard.

Rozhdostvensky is a sleeper and a relic from the days of heterogeneous national orchestras. It's far from perfectly played, but man, can he whip that band into a frenzy! Sometimes it quite literally sounds like nature itself.

Colin Davis's sets are good, but not the best IMO. He tends to smooth over things and treat it more classically. Nothing wrong with that, but I prefer a little more gutsiness. His Boston cycle is the one I would recommend, as he gets some lovely textures and buoyant rhythms with some excellent woodwind playing. All of his earlier recordings of anything have a very free and relaxed sense of phrasing to me that I haven't heard matched by any other conductor.

Bernstein/New York is not for everyone, but it's like hearing the music in Technicolor: big, flamboyant, risk-taking, and gripping. Not necessarily a standard "library set" but a must-hear for Sibelius fans.

My overall favorite at the end of the day is probably still Berglund/Bournemouth. It just has that undefinable "specialness" to it that bespeaks a deep and affectionate connection with the spirit of the composer.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Vanska with the Lahti SO
Both of Berglund's cycles with the Bournemouth as well as with the Helsinki orchestras
Blomstedt with the San Francisco Symphony
Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra

I am probably forgetting one or two other great cycles.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

haziz said:


> Vanska with the Lahti SO
> Both of Berglund's cycles with the Bournemouth as well as with the Helsinki orchestras
> Blomstedt with the San Francisco Symphony
> Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra
> ...


I have all of these and each is great in its own way. In addition, I have, and highly recommend, Davis, both with BSO and LSO, Ashkenazy with the Philharmonia Orchestra and incomplete but absolutely essential Bernstein with the Vienna PO (1, 2, 5 and 7 only). Bernstein's 1st and 5th are as good as it gets. In fact, Bernstein's 1st is as close to definitive for me as it gets; every other version feels like a letdown.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

If you want something new and excellent, Klaus Makela with the Oslo Philharmonic


----------



## Bkeske (Feb 27, 2019)

I’m very fond of this one. I truly wish Szell would have recorded a full cycle.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Leif Segerstam, Helsinki Phil, 2003


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Waehnen said:


> In the beginning of the 3rd Symphony finale there are total string sections left out and Collins has even removed a few bars. This is a shock!


Thank you for mentioning.

I think you are speaking about bars 25 ff. The part of the first violins is marked as "ad libitum" by Sibelius, and Collins decided not to play them.

The "missing bars" are bars 28 to 31. They are marked as "vi = de" in the score, i. e. they are optional too.

So no error by Collins, he just made use of the options given by Sibelius.

I compared to the very first recording of this symphony by Robert Kajanus and the LSO, no omissions there.

When looking for real errors in Sibelius recordings, I like to mention Herbert von Karajan's recording of symphony No. 4 with the Philharmonia Orchestra in July 1953. In the first movement, you hear in bar 40 at 3:33/3:34 the third trombone playing an e sharp. This e sharp is indeed written in the score, but it sounds strange, and in the recapitulation there is e natural. However, Karajan played the text ... even where it was wrong.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I have never found any integral set of Sibelius symphonies very satisfying. These are the better versions in my library:
Symphony 3 Kamu, Helsinki Radio Orchestra
Symphony 3 Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic Praga SACD
Symphony 4 Ormandy, Philadelphia Orchestra from 1954 as restored by High Definition Tape Transfers
Symphony 6 & 7 Segerstam, BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra on BBC music CD that came with their magazine
Symphony 7 Mravinsky, Leningrad Philharmonic on Praga SACD
Symphony 7 Ashkenazy, Philharmonia Orchestra

If I never hear symphonies 1, 2 and 5 again I shall not have thought I missed anything.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Philidor said:


> Thank you for mentioning.
> 
> I think you are speaking about bars 25 ff. The part of the first violins is marked as "ad libitum" by Sibelius, and Collins decided not to play them.
> 
> ...


This is totally new information for me! That Sibelius would have marked something as optional.

For some reason I do not see those markings in my score. Could you please point them to me?


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Waehnen said:


> For some reason I do not see those markings in my score. Could you please point them to me?


Funny ... my score is the study score from Robert Lienau Musikverlag, RL 32910. which is a 2013 reprint of some score published in 1907 by Schlesinger.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Philidor said:


> Funny ... my score is the study score from Robert Lienau Musikverlag, RL 32910. which is a 2013 reprint of some score published in 1907 by Schlesinger.


Thanks for letting me know this ad lib thing. I was already starting to form a picture of an arrogant "Besserwisser Collins" in my little petty mind!


----------



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

I am trying different Sibelius symphony cycles. I am torn as to whether I should purchase Makela's with the Oslo Philharmonic. It seems to have generated strongly divergent reactions. That said, I have enjoyed Rattle's with the Berlin Philharmonic, so perhaps I am too pedestrian to find anything objectionable.

I have also been listening to Berglund/Bournemouth, Vanska/Lahti, Sanderling/Berliner Sinfonie, Segerstam/Helsinki Phil. This last one is probably my preliminary, in-progress favorite. I will say that the aforementioned Rattle is beautiful, but maybe it doesn't "say as much" as the others; that could just be my internalizing criticism about it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

N Fowleri said:


> I am trying different Sibelius symphony cycles. I am torn as to whether I should purchase Makela's with the Oslo Philharmonic. It seems to have generated strongly divergent reactions. That said, I have enjoyed Rattle's with the Berlin Philharmonic, so perhaps I am too pedestrian to find anything objectionable.
> 
> I have also been listening to Berglund/Bournemouth, Vanska/Lahti, Sanderling/Berliner Sinfonie, Segerstam/Helsinki Phil. This last one is probably my preliminary, in-progress favorite. I will say that the aforementioned Rattle is beautiful, but maybe it doesn't "say as much" as the others; that could just be my internalizing criticism about it.


Forget cycles, no conductor does all of the symphonies equally well, and besides, some of the best recordings are not part of any cycle.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Waehnen said:


> Thanks for letting me know this ad lib thing. I was already starting to form a picture of an arrogant "Besserwisser Collins" in my little petty mind!


The funny answer is: From below, expertise is sometimes looking like "Besserwisser". But that's a fallacy ...


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I recently acquired Blomstedt/SF, and it is very good throughout. Great sound, brisk tempii, and percussion forward enough in the mix for my tastes.

Here is a playlist for the whole set: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4D14bmfCxVUjrtIbLtyrzFiYCY3mZieM


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I've only heard the Symphony #2 by Blomstedt/SFSO - and Tapiola....the Symphony is superb, one of the best...finale is a little slow in tempo, but still effective - great sound, the final brass chorale is very powerful and well-played...the bassoon playing throughout is esp noteworthy [S. Paulson, colleague of mine]


----------



## N Fowleri (5 mo ago)

Becca said:


> Forget cycles, no conductor does all of the symphonies equally well, and besides, some of the best recordings are not part of any cycle.


You make an excellent point that some of the best recordings aren't part of any cycle. I buy downloads of the cycles, so I rarely pay much more for the cycle than I would for a single symphony. Also, for educational purposes, I don't mind listening to some lesser recordings to see if I can figure out why they are considered thus by people who actually know something.

I do own Levine/Berlin Phil's Sibelius Symphony #2 on DG. I don't think it is part of a cycle, but really don't know. I can't recall why I bought this album, but I am very happy with it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

^^If you haven't already listened to the Barbirolli/Royal Philharmonic recording of the 2nd, you should.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Becca said:


> ^^If you haven't already listened to the Barbirolli/Royal Philharmonic recording of the 2nd, you should.


This one should be the same:


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Philidor said:


> This one should be the same:


I have this one, it's ok, but the final brass chorale is weak....doesn't match up with some of the heavyweights...[LSO, SFSO, NBC, NYPO

same reservations about the 
Szell/CO Tokyo version - no doubt a fine performance, but the recorded balance is not good....the low brass sounds too distant, like they're off-stage or something....too bad...excellent performance...


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

N Fowleri said:


> You make an excellent point that some of the best recordings aren't part of any cycle. I buy downloads of the cycles, so I rarely pay much more for the cycle than I would for a single symphony......
> .......................


With current pricing for classical music "box sets" whether as CDs or as downloads, the price of the entire set is often not much more, and occasionally less than a single "disc".


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Scherzi Cat said:


> If you want something new and excellent, Klaus Makela with the Oslo Philharmonic


I like the kid! I've been watching some of his live performances on YouTube. But I don't really need another Sibelius cycle. I've got Berglund, Gibson, and Vanska, and I'm satisfied with these.


----------



## Scherzi Cat (8 mo ago)

starthrower said:


> I like the kid! I've been watching some of his live performances on YouTube. But I don't really need another Sibelius cycle. I've got Berglund, Gibson, and Vanska, and I'm satisfied with these.


I have and used to love both the vanska and bergland. I like Makela better.


----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

Scherzi Cat said:


> I have and used to love both the vanska and bergland. I like Makela better.


WOW! I did not have that reaction to Makela. I’ll have to give it another listen. Already lined up to explore Sir John (RPO stuff) and HvK (Philharmonia days). For me, it’s Vänskä and Ashkenazy.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Apart from Maazel, Blomstedt, Barbirolli, and Colin Davis; the very recent one by Klaus Mäkelä and Oslo Philharmonic is surprisingly great! Already one of the greatest Sibelius symphony cycles in my opinion.


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

feierlich said:


> Apart from Maazel, Blomstedt, Barbirolli, and Colin Davis; the very recent one by Klaus Mäkelä and Oslo Philharmonic is surprisingly great! Already one of the greatest Sibelius symphony cycles in my opinion.


I quite agree (although I'm not such a big fan of Colin Davis's Sibelius.) The Mäkelä cycle is a triumph! 

Blomstedt's is underrated imo.

And now we have an emerging cycle from Rouvali getting rave reviews! Sibelius symphonies are doing well indeed.

(As it turns out, I have mixed feelings about Vänskä's Sibelius, either cycle.)


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Concertgebouw is probably the best orchestra I know of, but I cannot think of a Sibelius symphonies cycle by the orchestra! Please tell me I am wrong!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> Concertgebouw is probably the best orchestra I know of, but I cannot think of a Sibelius symphonies cycle by the orchestra! Please tell me I am wrong!


On the top of my head I know that Mariss Jansons recorded the 2e


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Rogerx said:


> On the top of my head I know that Mariss Jansons recorded the 2e


They should have Chailly conduct a complete Sibelius symphonies cycle with the Concertgebouw!


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Waehnen said:


> They should have Chailly conduct a complete Sibelius symphonies cycle with the Concertgebouw!


I seriously doubt that Sibelius is to Chailly's taste. He appears to be much more into the Austro-Germanic sound-world. Of course, his Stravinsky is outstanding (he's done some fabulous Schoenberg and Webern, too), but it seems like Nordic composers in general are alien to his own personal tastes in composers.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Knorf said:


> I quite agree (although I'm not such a big fan of Colin Davis's Sibelius.) The Mäkelä cycle is a triumph!
> 
> Blomstedt's is underrated imo.
> 
> ...


My Sibelius go-to conductors and symphony cycles are pretty much set in stone at this juncture, but what is so great about Mäkelä's cycle?


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Neo Romanza said:


> I seriously doubt that Sibelius is to Chailly's taste. He appears to be much more into the Austro-Germanic sound-world. Of course, his Stravinsky is outstanding (he's done some fabulous Schoenberg and Webern, too), but it seems like Nordic composers in general are alien to his own personal tastes in composers.


Could be! 

Who would you appoint to recording a Sibelius symphonies cycle with the Concertgebouw? We need someone to do it!

Just listened to Brahms symphonies by Haitink/Concertgebouw and it is quite amazing what they have been able to accomplish.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

How is Rattle's cycle? I've enjoyed his Brahms with the Berlin Philharmonic, and some of his Mahler, particularly the Ninth. I wasn't turned off by his Mahler Fifth either, which was a more controversial recording I think. Would I like his Sibelius, as someone who doesn't listen to much Sibelius either? Is there a better place to dip my feet with Sibelius? What are his strong and weak points within that cycle?


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Waehnen said:


> Could be!
> 
> Who would you appoint to recording a Sibelius symphonies cycle with the Concertgebouw? We need someone to do it!
> 
> Just listened to Brahms symphonies by Haitink/Concertgebouw and it is quite amazing what they have been able to accomplish.


Honestly, I wouldn't appoint anyone and, as much as I love Sibelius' music, I feel there are too many symphony cycles as it is. Can't say I'm much of a Brahms fan, but I do love Haitink's conducting, especially in Mahler, Bruckner and Shostakovich.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Neo Romanza said:


> *Honestly, I wouldn't appoint anyone and, as much as I love Sibelius' music, I feel there are too many symphony cycles as it is.* Can't say I'm much of a Brahms fan, but I do love Haitink's conducting, especially in Mahler, Bruckner and Shostakovich.


Yea verily!! Besides that, the incoming Concertgebouw MD has already done a cycle ... with the Oslo Philharmonic.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Monsalvat said:


> How is Rattle's cycle? I've enjoyed his Brahms with the Berlin Philharmonic, and some of his Mahler, particularly the Ninth. I wasn't turned off by his Mahler Fifth either, which was a more controversial recording I think. Would I like his Sibelius, as someone who doesn't listen to much Sibelius either? Is there a better place to dip my feet with Sibelius? What are his strong and weak points within that cycle?


Rattle´s Sibelius with the Berlin Philharmonic is excellent! None of the performances is the most profound or expressive I have heard, but all of them sure are one of the most musical, rhythmically stimulating, well articulated, balanced and great sounding. The only thing I consider 'wrong' is the tempo of the 2nd Symphony Finale -- it is way too fast for the grand finale theme. That is the only thing I cannot accept. Otherwise, what a joy!

If I had to recommend cycles for a listener unfamiliar with Sibelius, I probably would recommend these:

Berglund/Bournemouth
Blomstedt/San Fransisco
Rattle/Berlin

(Other full cycles either lack something or have slight 'errors' here and there that come to mind.)


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

With Berglund you have a choice of the Helsinki Philharmonic, Bournemouth Symphony or the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, but no Birmingham.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Becca said:


> With Berglund you have a choice of the Helsinki Philharmonic, Bournemouth Symphony or the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, but no Birmingham.


Fixed my error! I sometimes mix Bournemouth and Birmingham.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I had most of them. They stuck some extra pieces on some cycles, so saving those. Mostly I listen to the Vänskä Lahti cycle and the Kamu Lahti cycle. I also have a DVD set from Hannu Lintu that I have watched 3 times. For the Lemminkäinen suite I still enjoy a bunch of non-Finnish conductors. The tempo of the movements of the 6th is odd to me if it is not Vänskä. With the Minnesota orchestra he sticks to the same tempo for the allegro molto. A more relaxed pace than non-Finnish conductors. Others rush through it.


----------

